# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Cutting aluminium composite panel (Alucobond) with circular saw

## JontyG

Hi All, 
I am looking to undertake a small cladding job, relining the eaves of our terrace with an aluminium composite panel, like Alucobond or similar. 
I am just trying to determine the most cost effective way to cut the panels to size.  
I was hoping to use a standard 185mm circular saw with a suitable aluminium cutting blade and lubricant, but can't find much information on this. Alucobond recommend the use of a special Festool or Makita circular saw, but I am not in a position to outlay the $$$ for this, given it is a pretty small job (~20sqm). Is there a reason why a standard circular saw with an aluminium cutting blade will not suffice? 
The other alternative may be to use a router with a suitable straight edge/cutting bit. I am just more comfortable using a circular saw - I don't use my router much, and always find it a hassle to set up... :Cry:  
Any feedback or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 
Many thanks,
Jonty

----------


## r3nov8or

Maybe they are suggesting those brands as they also have track options? Any circ saw will do, the panels won't know  :Smilie:  .  Sawing up against a straight edge would be my plan. Not sure about the alu cutting blade, you will need to check the maximum recommended RPM vs your saw's RPM (but I did use one in my drop saw for a small job... YMMV)

----------


## cyclic

I was hoping to use a standard 185mm circular saw with a suitable  aluminium cutting blade and lubricant, but can't find much information  on this. Alucobond recommend the use of a special Festool or Makita  circular saw, but I am not in a position to outlay the $$$ for this,  given it is a pretty small job (~20sqm). Is there a reason why a  standard circular saw with an aluminium cutting blade will not suffice? [Quote 
No problem.
I have a 225 blade on my drop saw with, I think, 85 teeth, and I use WD 40 as lube.

----------


## phild01

The metal is thin and no challenge to just about any tungsten tipped blade.  I would be more concerned about the marks the saw's base-plate leaves behind.

----------


## JontyG

> Maybe they are suggesting those brands as they also have track options? Any circ saw will do, the panels won't know  .  Sawing up against a straight edge would be my plan. Not sure about the alu cutting blade, you will need to check the maximum recommended RPM vs your saw's RPM (but I did use one in my drop saw for a small job... YMMV)

  Thanks, I have a track system for my circular saw and router, so all good on that front. May have something to do with the speed - I think the Festool and Makita have a variable speed control. 
Sounds like I should be good to go with the circular saw then.  :Biggrin:

----------


## JontyG

> The metal is thin and no challenge to just about any tungsten tipped blade.  I would be more concerned about the marks the saw's base-plate leaves behind.

  Thanks. I have a track system that the saw runs on, so this won't be an issue.

----------


## r3nov8or

The aluminium cutting 'blade' I'm referring to is actually a fibrous disc like a grinder disc. A fine toothed blade would be fine. In both cases there is potential for some burring, so I'd be cutting with the "unseen side" facing upwards

----------


## phild01

Don't use a grinder type disc as the heat generated melts the aluminium into the blade clogging it up.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Don't use a grinder type disc as the heat generated melts the aluminium into the blade clogging it up.

   Mine is a compound specifically made for cutting alu and what you've described wasn't a problem at all.

----------


## JontyG

Was looking to use a negative rake blade like this:  https://www.cuttingedgesaws.com.au/s...-negative-rake

----------


## phild01

I notice they recommend a wax lube.  I have had a wax lube bought probably 30 years ago but always been unsure of it's use.  I have run it up against the teeth of the spinning blade but wonder if that is correct in use.  Should it be applied to the run of cut instead, if anyone knows?

----------


## malbur

I purchased some Alupanel sheets from Mr ply&wood.
They just cut it to size for me on the table saw, same as they use for all there sheet materials
Sliced straight through it no marks or torn edges.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Reminds me of the time I was cutting some lengths of wood on the trailer with a circular saw. On one piece I thought I'd hit a knot as things started cutting slow. STopped and took a look to find I'd cut a cm or so through the RHS of the trailer lol. So yeah a wood blade can cut metal. But for how long, I don't know  :Smilie:  
BTW, I'm still using that same blade on the circ. saw.

----------


## TheHammer

Its aluminium with some dusty composite core. I read thru their literature. As its aluminum and they care what the outside finish looks like. They recommend at triple chip. Which is the standard Al blade. They like the Festool simply because you can slow the drive speed. They want you to slow down the Streibig type panel saws. The other option is to stick a triple chip in any saw on the planet which turns at a higher speed and use slower feed speeds. This is not rocket science. Feed speed of typical aluminum is pretty slow. I've never bothered to wax a carbide blade. When it gets clogged I cut some melamine and that cleans is up.

----------


## NZC

Buy a cheap track saw or hire one. Ozito has one for $180 inc a track, put an alu blade in it and away you go. Bear in mind, its an Ozito, if it lasts the job you have got your $$ worth out of it.   https://www.bunnings.com.au/ozito-16...w-kit_p6290615

----------


## r3nov8or

My dad had his Ozito 8" SCMS for over 5 years before it became mine and I've used it heaps including every weekend day for the past 6 weeks. Not much I can say is wrong with it. Anyway I think the OP said he has a track saw  :Smilie:

----------


## intertd6

You need to use a good quality metal cutting blade in an elcheapo saw if you haven't one already, cut from the back using a straightedge guide, give the blade a spray with a silicone, wd40 type of lubricant every cut, it stops any aluminium sticking to the teeth. If you use a normal TC blade it can pickup & grab in the cut which can damage the edge with a dent .
inter

----------

